# autotrail overhead lights fault



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

three of my overlocker lights have now died on my 5month old apache. everything else is just brilliant, and, truth be told, this is a minor irritation rather than a big problem.

dealer tells me its 6-8 weeks for new ones to arrive from Autotrail, and that, as its a design fault due to overheating, the new ones are just as likely to "die".

has anyone else come across this problem? apologies if its covered / discussed elsewhere - I have searched and found nothing so far.

thanks,

Timotei


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Timotei

Sorry to hear of your problems. Is it the halogen lights or the fluorescent tube lights that are blowing?

Not had any bother with mine but our Apache is now 3 years old so maybe different lights to the new ones.

Trevor


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

6 to 8 weeks to replace some bulbs, surely not ?
If Autotrail where as proactive as Swift are on this site, we may have found out why, instead you are left thinking if it takes this length of time for a bulb, how long would you wait for something serious

Charlie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Timotei,
Sorry to hear you are having probs with your Apache lighting. I got my Cheyenne in May 07 and generally I am very pleased with it. The electrics is another story however. 
The wardrobe rail light failed almost straight away and has been replaced with a different type/manufacturer. My dealer took 3 months to get one from Autotrail. Fitted it myself.

The Sargent PSU has been replaced (buzzing on EHU).

I haven't had any probs with the halogen or tube lights---yet!!!
Hope you can get sorted soon.

sennen523.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe that my '02 Tracker has never had any lighting problems, including the over locker fluro's.
However, in an earlier life we, like every other manufacturer, are/were importing control units and ballasts from China at a tenth of the price.
Failures cost my own company many thousands of pounds with no recompense!
It's simply a phase of modern manufacturing that will iron itself out 8O 

I still have some English control units that have been used for 25-30 years


----------



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a Cheyane 635 and three of the over locker strip lights have now failed. The warranty runs out in March, I will let you know how I get on EJB.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Crikes, all the bulbs in my 7 year old Mohican can be bought anywhere! I can only ever remember having to replace two, a florescent and a reading light bulb. The reading light bulb I bought in Portugal in an ironmongers and the florescent in a caravan dealers accessory shop.

peedee


----------



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish it was just new bulbs, tried all that.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think its a value for money problem. We have all bought cheap and regretted it later. Many far eastern countries have produced poor quality stuff very cheaply in the past ... and we have bought it... and we have boasted about it... and then we have moaned about it. 

Trouble is even when you are buy an expensive motorhome you are often buying cheap by proxy :roll:


----------



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

one of mine has gone down, 2 year old apache.

If they are as bad as people are implying then I will change the whole things when a few more blow.

My general feeling is the Quality of most of the Autotrail elctrics is not good enough. I am on my third control unit.

The voltage drop in some of the cabling seems like it is undersized.


----------



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I think its a value for money problem. We have all bought cheap and regretted it later. Many far eastern countries have produced poor quality stuff very cheaply in the past ... and we have bought it... and we have boasted about it... and then we have moaned about it.
> 
> Trouble is even when you are buy an expensive motorhome you are often buying cheap by proxy :roll:


Absolutely


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

One of mine has gone, seems it is the light not the tube and is a common fault. Been waiting since taking delivery in August for light/rail in wardrobe. Sergent/Autotrail don't appear to be able to agree on fault with control panel. Autotrail I thought were fairly upmarket but almost one fault per £1k of retail price although most have been minor.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good evening vmeldrew, would you please send me a PM or Email to allow us to investigate the problems you have been experiencing, with your electrical system. i would like to get to the bottom of this matter, we are committed to resolving problems.

Email [email protected]

Kind regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good evening Oilslick, would you also please send me a PM or Email to allow us to investigate the problems you have been experiencing, with your electrical system. i would like to get to the bottom of this matter, we are commited to resolving problems.

Email [email protected]

Kind regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

While your at it could you please pm me a picture of kylie picking up the soap in the shower, as I would quite like too get to the 'bottom' of that matter


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mr Sargent.
It's nice to see another supplier coming on board and taking a serious interest in what's going on and interested in offering help and advice to those of us who may have queries or problems.
In the nicest way, I hope I do not have to contact you personally :lol: 
Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Good evening vmeldrew, would you please send me a PM or Email to allow us to investigate the problems you have been experiencing, with your electrical system. i would like to get to the bottom of this matter, we are committed to resolving problems.
> 
> Email [email protected]
> 
> ...


Ian

Thanks for getting involved. PM has been sent.

Ray


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

I HAD MY FLIP DOWN TV SCREEN PACK IN AFTER SIX WEEKS ON MY CHEIFTEIN AND MY DEALER COULDN'T GET IT IN IN TIME FOR MY HOLIDAY SO I CALLED THE MANUFACTURER SARGENT WHO SENT ME OUT A NEW SCREEN AND COLLECTED THE OLD ONE UNDER WARRANTY WITH NO CHARGE COULDN'T FAULT THEIR SERVICE VERY PLEASED AND WOULD BUY THEIR PRODUCTS IN THE FUTURE


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Further to the PMs mentioned earlier, Ian Sargent phoned me twice on Saturday morning and suggested a few possible solutions which unfortunately did not solve the problem with my control panel, probably due to my naivety in things technical . He has since phoned again having been in touch with my dealer and my MH is booked in for next week when the dealer will be talked through checks with a Sargent technician. This sort of interest and service is very refreshing and greatly appreciated.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

It appears my control panel problem *was *down to wiring. Nevertheless Sargents provided a new cable (specially made as it had to be routed differently).

Many thanks to Sargents, especially Ian, for taking the interest and trouble to get this sorted.


----------

